# Yak Shark - full video added



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

I had to do the fish justice and as much as I dislike long youtube video I had to split the video. I believe it adds to the full experience - it was a big day. I hope you enjoy. Good and Bad comments accepted.

cheers TGP.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Part 2 added. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great catch Pete. My best is 5', which is a tadpole compared to yours.

Interested in the total length of the battle, the rod and reel combo, and the rig and bait you used. Certainly a battle of major proportions.

trev


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's the report trev....
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56056

thanks for the vid pete, & again, nice fish!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice fish Pete got to be happy with that


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> Here's the report trev....
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56056
> 
> thanks for the vid pete, & again, nice fish!


Thanks Mark


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great video Pete, shows how much of a handful a decent sized shark is in a yak. The rod juggling was classic :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Very well captured (literally and figurately).

They don't give up.

Bone free dinners. Bon Apéritif!

trev


----------

